# MEGA HELP PLEASE!



## pred16v (Jan 11, 2010)

I am currently trying to megasquirt my 91 2.0 16v gti. After getting everything on the car I have no spark! Here is a list of everything I done.
MS2 v3 daughterboard from diy-autoune.
I have followed the steps on their website:
•Build the Hall effect input conditioner circuit, as described in Step 50A of the MegaManual. All our preassembled MegaSquirts with the V3.0 board come with this circuit installed.
•Jumper TachSelect to OptoIn.
•Jumper TSEL to OptoOut.
•Jumper XG1 to XG2.
•You'll need a 1K pull-up resistor from the 5 volts in the proto area to TachSelect.
•Jumper JS10 to IGBTIN.
•Install a BIP373 or TIP120 in the Q16 slot, using a mica insulator.
•Jumper IGBTOUT to IGN.
•Add a 1K pull-up to 5 volts by connecting a 1K resistor from the IGBTOUT-IGN jumper to a 5 volt supply from the proto area.
I also have the can communication jumpers installed if that makes a difference. js6-spr1/canh and js8-spr2/canl
I did not plan on using an ignition control module because I have 
a bip373 in slot q16. Do I still need the 1k pull ups? Is that what is wrong? At DIY website is says "Note that this is not the Bosch 124 module covered in the MegaManual. You could optionally switch out your ignition module for the Bosch 124 and use the mods in the manual, OR put a BIP373 in the Q16 slot and use direct coil control.
http://www.megamanual.com/ms2/vb921.htm
Direct coil control, does this mean I will not be able to control timing? There is also NO instructions on doing any jumpers other than igbtin to js10 and igbtout to ign. Do I need to undo the rest of my jumpers and cut out my pull ups? My coil and distributor test ok. I don't think my ECU is receiving the signal cause it does not go to cranking or show any rpm in megatune although everything tests ok with my stimulater. I have a relay board and the hall sensor is wired up per timob: http://www.timbox.net/Link/200...c.gif
I have checked all wires, all correct and where they should be. I hope someone out there can help, my brain is so overwhelmed with so much of this mega stuff I don't know whats what anymore!!! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## jo-psyko (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: MEGA HELP PLEASE! (pred16v)*

ok so your are going distributor less then? like wasted spark/coil packs?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

You will still need the 1k from optoin to 5v. Make sure you're feeding the hall with 5v. A quick test on the car is jump the hall signal wire to ground quickly, you should get rpm (make sure to unplug coils/fuel injectors)


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: MEGA HELP PLEASE! (pred16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pred16v* »_Do I still need the 1k pull ups?

You need the 1k pull-up Paul mentioned from 5v on the proto area to optoin. I believe the manual says to run it from 5v on the proto area to the top of the C30 location instead. You won't need the 1k pullup to IGBTOUT-IGN if you have a BIP373.
Just go to the msns 2 extra manual here: http://www.msextra.com/doc/ms2...llV33 and follow the instructions for the v3.0 hall sensor input board mods. You said you had XG1 jumped to XG2, I believe you should just have XG1 jumped to tachselect. If you have XG1 jumped to XG2 you need to unsolder that and solder XG1 to tachselect. 
Instead of using JS10 I would use the top of R26 as mentioned here: http://www.msextra.com/doc/ms2...oil30 This part of the manual shows how you wire your BIP373 up.
Everything you need to know is in the manual. If you are controlling the coil with a BIP373 the way the manual says you will be able to control timing. I think the way you were referring to where you cant control timing is when you are triggering off of the coil (-) with points which you are not doing.


_Modified by oilpangasket at 8:18 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: MEGA HELP PLEASE! (oilpangasket)*

MS2 can use the mod with XG1-2 still connected as you can invert the input in the code. MS1 needs that cut, and wired 'backward.'
I've never used the 1k pullup on the coil driver either, BIP or VB921, shouldn't be needed.


----------



## pred16v (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: MEGA HELP PLEASE! (need_a_VR6)*

Got it! Turns out my hall sensor took a crap on me. I was checking my wiring for 100th time and peeled back the rubber boot on the connector for my distributer to find that the wires where crossed inside. After finding this I retested my Hall with my modis from work again and it was dead. Think I burned it up having it wired wrong. I found one at rockauto.com for about $80 shipped if anyone else is looking for one.Napa and Carquest wanted $200. Matt Cramer was a big help at the ms forums where he told me to take the pull up off the output and change my coil setting to going high inverted. I now have spark in megatune! Im gonna work on getting it started and trying to tune. Thanks to all who took the time to look and help me with this issue. It is very much appreciated. I'll let ya know how it goes!


----------

